# Mesto FOAMER equivalent?



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

I'm after a hand held pressure pump sprayer, either a Mesto Foamer or similar.

What are the alternatives to the Mesto? *It's got to be able to produce a foam* and not just a fine spray as I have this style of pump sprayer.

I'm looking at the Mest as it's around the £22 mark delivered for the 1.5ltr, just could do with it being slightly more capacity, 2ltr or 3ltr perhaps?

Cheers!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We sell the Kwazar Venus 2 litre foamer for £21.95 plus post, bigger capacity and just as good if not better at foaming! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers Alex!

Just ordered via your Ebay site as it included postage there.

Thx again for the heads up!!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Detailers passion do the mesto foamer with 500ml of shampoo for £20 delivered if that would tempt you. It got my vote and I bought one


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> Detailers passion do the mesto foamer with 500ml of shampoo for £20 delivered if that would tempt you. It got my vote and I bought one


I've already ordered one of the Kwazars now mate but thx for the heads up, just checked their site and this Mesto combo is sold out now!!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

He says he has the foamers them selves in stock just the shampoo that he's out of stock. They sell out quick on his site though!


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> We sell the Kwazar Venus 2 litre foamer for £21.95 plus post, bigger capacity and just as good if not better at foaming! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I have one of these, they are in my opinion very well built and foaming is superb. Ive removed one of the two little foams from the nozzle though, it gives better pressure and spraying performance.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a hankering to try and convert a Hozelock garden sprayer to a foaming nozzle. 

They do start to produce foam naturally when the mixture runs out and it is blasting through a mix of solution and air - so there must be a way of doing this somehow.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

It's in stock on detailers passions site again anyway but with his snowfoam this time


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

matt-rudd said:


> It's in stock on detailers passions site again anyway but with his snowfoam this time


Just ordered one too good an offer to ignore, normally foamer on it's own is dearer than that.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Out of stock again now!! Was just going to order one...damn!


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I have a hankering to try and convert a Hozelock garden sprayer to a foaming nozzle.
> 
> They do start to produce foam naturally when the mixture runs out and it is blasting through a mix of solution and air - so there must be a way of doing this somehow.


I'd be interested in doing this as well. I have a 10ltr plus...

Hozelock 10L Plus Garden Sprayer: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

squiretolley said:


> Out of stock again now!! Was just going to order one...damn!


You can get the Mesto Foamer 1.5L on eBay for £21.95 
£1.96 more that DD but no snow foam/shampoo


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Gixxer6 said:


> You can get the Mesto Foamer 1.5L on eBay for £21.95
> £1.96 more that DD but no snow foam/shampoo


Thanks. I've actually got that on my watch list, but £20 with free snow foam is a great offer. It will hopefully be back in stock soon!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I have a hankering to try and convert a Hozelock garden sprayer to a foaming nozzle.
> 
> They do start to produce foam naturally when the mixture runs out and it is blasting through a mix of solution and air - so there must be a way of doing this somehow.


I'm going to be ordering one of these worth a punt for approx £5.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

saul said:


> I'm going to be ordering one of these worth a punt for approx £5.


Looks interesting let us know if its any good.


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Would be good if there was enough people interested in purchasing a mesto sprayer if a supplier would be interested in a group buy offer.


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd be interested if there was a group buy on the the table. Spotted the DP offer on Instagram this morning, needless to say they were sold out by the time I got to work!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Same as above for group buy, I need one now!


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Any body friendly with any suppliers who could get this group buy idea rolling?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in for a Group Buy :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm interested in a group buy too.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

detalierg said:


> Any body friendly with any suppliers who could get this group buy idea rolling?


Not got any friends 
But count me in for a GB :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Not got any friends
> But count me in for a GB :thumb:


DW family is your friend:lol:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm up for a GB!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

chongo said:


> DW family is your friend:lol:


Cheers Chongo, got a smile on now


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Not got any friends


I'll be your friend too :wave:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

You've just made a new friend...:thumb:!!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Maxolen have the Mesto Foamers available with 1.5L Maxolen snow foam 500ml for £19.95 delivered:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mesto-Hea...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cdf0b0dc0


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

The second one is just the sprayer rather than the foamer


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Matt, I removed the link to avoid confusion, posted too fast instead of reading


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

No problem, I've been excited by the pricing before and realised it was only a pressure sprayer


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Detailers Passion have the Mesto foamers with snow foam back in stock. Just ordered one.

http://www.detailerspassion.co.uk/etailing-d/mesto-spray-foamer-15lt


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

squiretolley said:


> Detailers Passion have the Mesto foamers with snow foam back in stock. Just ordered one.
> 
> http://www.detailerspassion.co.uk/etailing-d/mesto-spray-foamer-15lt


Says it's sold out now.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Bejesus, they don't hang around long!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

squiretolley said:


> Bejesus, they don't hang around long!


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261440081344

That's the next best if not better as if you buy 2 you get 10% off, not sure why you'd need 2 but always handy!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

squiretolley said:


> Bejesus, they don't hang around long!


lol nope and I've been looking everyday for over a week, just never seem to find the right time.

Eventually bit the bullet and bought the Mesto Foamer from eBay which includes 500ml snow foam for £19.95 delivered which is a good deal: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mesto-Hea...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cdf0b0dc0

These are also selling out pretty fast!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> lol nope and I've been looking everyday for over a week, just never seem to find the right time.
> 
> Eventually bit the bullet and bought the Mesto Foamer from eBay which includes 500ml snow foam for £19.95 delivered which is a good deal: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mesto-Hea...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cdf0b0dc0


They do it with either snow foam or wheel cleaner so have a choice too


----------



## MaxolenUK (Aug 22, 2014)

matt-rudd said:


> They do it with either snow foam or wheel cleaner so have a choice too


Just to clarify this...

There are two versions of the Mesto Foamer, the 3132FE is for Alkaline such as snow foam and the 3132FO for Acid such as wheel cleaner. While the pumps are identical, it is the seals that are different. The Acid foamer has Viton FPM seals and the Alkaline has EDPM rubber seals. The seal kits are interchangeable allowing you to convert your foamer should you wish.

So back to the original point of this message..
We are currently supplying Magic Foam with the Alkaline foamer and Wheel Cleaner with the Acid foamer. We will at your request swap the products but would strongly advise against them being used with the wrong foamer.

Finally a quick note to thank all the customers we had yesterday completely clearing us out of foamers, I have chucked a couple of freebies in each box, for those that missed out we have a shipment on it's way with plenty more foamers so we will be restocked in the next few days.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

MaxolenUK said:


> Just to clarify this...
> 
> There are two versions of the Mesto Foamer, the 3132FE is for Alkaline such as snow foam and the 3132FO for Acid such as wheel cleaner. While the pumps are identical, it is the seals that are different. The Acid foamer has Viton FPM seals and the Alkaline has EDPM rubber seals. The seal kits are interchangeable allowing you to convert your foamer should you wish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!


----------



## MaxolenUK (Aug 22, 2014)

For anyone that missed out, we are stocked up again!
Mesto Foamer with Magic Foam


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

wasn't the gloria foam master the best?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Chris79100 said:


> wasn't the gloria foam master the best?


For me the mesto foamer is better as its 1.5L as apposed to 1L. Only because the mesto one will just cover my whole car


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok, but in terms of foam production, is it the same? ( i saw some videos with the gloria, i like how it foam )


----------



## Ash007 (Sep 12, 2006)

cheers just ordered



MaxolenUK said:


> For anyone that missed out, we are stocked up again!
> Mesto Foamer with Magic Foam


----------



## bugsbunny (Dec 21, 2014)

I am considering buying one of these. Anyone tried theirs yet and can give an opinion?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Requires a lot of pumping but a must if you don't have the capability of a pressure washer


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I just got one & it's great, as said it takes loads of pumping but I don't think I will be using my showfoam lance any more.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Meh - sto foamer

Overpriced and not amazing, my wilko sprayer may not come out like shaving foam but the products I use clean way better and only 1 lot of pumping does the whole car rather than a pump ever panel with a mesto

Oh and the £20 change in the back pocket too


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Meh - sto foamer
> 
> Overpriced and not amazing, my wilko sprayer may not come out like shaving foam but the products I use clean way better and only 1 lot of pumping does the whole car rather than a pump ever panel with a mesto
> 
> Oh and the £20 change in the back pocket too


Bloody Hell ! I am in agreement with Kimo about something, whatever next ... 

snow foam + foam lance produces way too much long lasting foam, so I tend to only use it with shampoos or products where the "foam" dissipates quickly

The videos I have seen of the Maesto foamer just show people working too hard having to constantly pump the thing and only covering a small amount of the car surface.

My Hozelock garden sprayer holds 3 litres of mix, which is enough to go around the whole car twice. It only needs about ten pumps when full and then another ten pumps when it is half empty and you have already been around the car once.

Loads of pressure and good coverage, plus the spray tends to cling to the car anyhow for a few minutes, so I don't seem to need actual foam.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Bloody Hell ! I am in agreement with Kimo about something, whatever next ...
> 
> snow foam + foam lance produces way too much long lasting foam, so I tend to only use it with shampoos or products where the "foam" dissipates quickly
> 
> ...


Since I've been away a few days I've come back and everyone's agreeing and being nice

What's going on


----------



## bugsbunny (Dec 21, 2014)

I would expect it to require a lot of pumping as some of the air will be used to create the foaming effect. However, it is interesting to hear that some are not convinced that the foam is actually of benefit?


----------

